# [OT]xpde

## Benve

emerge xpde

no comment  :Shocked: 

----------

## cerri

 :Smile: 

----------

## koma

che roba è?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> che roba è?

 

http://www.xpde.com/

----------

## bibi[M]

Ma stralol, è identico *________*

----------

## koma

lo sto usando ... che tristezza la metà delle cose è finta :=) ci clicchi ma nn fa nulla  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bibi[M]

 *koma wrote:*   

> lo sto usando ... che tristezza la metà delle cose è finta :=) ci clicchi ma nn fa nulla 

 

E vabbe', dagli tempo... e dai tempo ai legali Microsoft(r/tm/c) di contattarli, non lo vedo molto longevo come progetto >_<

Peccato perché per alcune persone poteva essere davvero d'aiuto ad "abituarsi" al nuovo SO!...

----------

## paolo

Miiiiii che carino!  :Smile: 

Ed ha un sacco di funzionalità!

Peccato che puzza  :Cool: 

Paolo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Miiiiii che carino! 
> 
> Ed ha un sacco di funzionalità!
> 
> Peccato che puzza 
> ...

 

Ahhahahahahah.... mi ha fatto troppo ridere   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Peccato che puzza 

 

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Benve

Non vedo l'ora di farlo vedere a tutti quelli che conosco patiti per Finestre

P. S. anche se non centra niente, avevo un gioco per le mani: Jedi 2.

Ma non avevo Finestre installato. Ho provato a emularlo ed è andato al primo colpo e va veloce.

Dai che un giorno domineremo in desktop  :Twisted Evil:  (brevetti permettendo)

----------

## teknux

 *koma wrote:*   

> lo sto usando ... che tristezza la metà delle cose è finta :=) ci clicchi ma nn fa nulla 

 

meglio dell'originale allora! pensa che il vero win fa male il 100% delle cose che dice di saper fare. xpde va oltre questo limite, in sintonia con la filosofia *nix (un po' ribaltata magari): non le fa per niente piùttosto che farle male. GENIALE    :Idea:   !

saluti,

tek

----------

## GhePeU

carino

----------

## bibi[M]

 *teknux wrote:*   

> xpde va oltre questo limite, in sintonia con la filosofia *nix (un po' ribaltata magari): non le fa per niente piùttosto che farle male. GENIALE     !
> 
> 

 

Ma stralol!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## micron

 *Quote:*   

> meglio dell'originale allora! pensa che il vero win fa male il 100% delle cose che dice di saper fare. xpde va oltre questo limite, in sintonia con la filosofia *nix (un po' ribaltata magari): non le fa per niente piùttosto che farle male. GENIALE  ! 

 

esatto , questa è la mentalità giusta: tutto ciò che è disponibile deve funzionare bene!  :Smile: 

resta comunque il problema che "puzza"  :Laughing: 

----------

